# Songs / Music that seemed to come up.



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

A list of songs that seemed to come up after my wifes PA that just seemed to say something to me.

How Could You - Saliva
Lover, Lover - Jerrod Niemann
Love Done Gone - Billy Currington
Good As I Was To You - Martina Mcbride
All These Years - Sawyer Brown
Didn't I - James Wesley
How Could You - Mario
Should've Said No - Taylor Swift
Do I - Luke Bryan
Someone Else Calling You Baby - Luke Bryan

Please add your songs to the list. (Even if they are love songs)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You're making me feel old as I don't recognize any of those songs and only recognize the name Taylor Swift


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> You're making me feel old as I don't recognize any of those songs and only recognize the name Taylor Swift


Great thing about the internet is you can hear all of them if you wish. Groveshark has them all.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

There's a newer one by Christina Perry "Jar of Hearts"


"Jar Of Hearts"

No, I can't take one more step towards you
‘Cause all that's waiting is regret
Don't you know I'm not your ghost anymore
You lost the love I loved the most

I learned to live, half alive
And now you want me one more time

[Chorus:]
And who do you think you are?
Runnin' 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold
From the ice inside your soul
So don't come back for me
Who do you think you are?

I hear you're asking all around
If I am anywhere to be found
But I have grown too strong
To ever fall back in your arms

I've learned to live, half alive
And now you want me one more time

[Chorus]

It took so long just to feel alright
Remember how to put back the light in my eyes
I wish I had missed the first time that we kissed
‘Cause you broke all your promises
And now you're back
You don't get to get me back

Who do you think you are?
Runnin' 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold
From the ice inside your soul
Don't come back for me
Don't come back at all

And who do you think you are?
Runnin' 'round leaving scars
Collecting your jar of hearts
And tearing love apart
You're gonna catch a cold
From the ice inside your soul
Don't come back for me
Don't come back at all

Who do you think you are?
Who do you think you are?
Who do you think you are?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

from The Bottom Half (Umphrey's McGee)




There were always questions
About where you been
With whom you went
Cuz I didn't know
I was only guessing
About what I'd seen
And I didn't mean no harm

But you were willing and were able
Though I never heard so I can't be sure
There was too much on my table
Stopping to eat
I took my seat for too long

There's not a thing worth remembering
When tomorrow can bring someone new
Get used to the thought
You can't be what you're not
Life has already got plans for you


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, you older folks may remember this one. I believe I read where it went to number 8 back in the early 90's. I saw them this weekend and danced to this with my daughter in front of the stage. It was pretty cool. It certainly matches what it's like. 

Kentucky Headhunters - Oh Lonesome Me - YouTube

Everybody's going out and having fun 

I'm a fool for staying home and having none. 

I can't get over how she set me free. 

Oh, lonesome me. 


There must be some way that I can lose these lonesome blues 

Forget about my past and find someone new 

I've thought of everything from A to Z 

Oh, lonesome me. 


I'll bet she's not like me. 

She's out and fancy free, 

Flirting with the boys with all her charms 

But I still love her so, 

And brother don't you know 

I'd welcome her right back here in my arms 


There must be some way that I can lose these lonesome blues 

Forget about my past and find someone new 

I've thought of everything from A to Z 

Oh, lonesome me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

aren't all country songs about infidelity HiT?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty much


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> aren't all country songs about infidelity HiT?


Most of them. There are others telling a tale of how the dog left..


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> aren't all country songs about infidelity HiT?


Many are, that is true. But this one resonated very well with me. I'm a bit past that point now, since it talks about being willing to take her back. But, it fits perfectly the feelings closer to the time of finding out. Plus, it's a great song to dance the sweetheart shchottische to. That is my favorite dance. I danced that with my daughter Saturday night in front of the stage when they were playing it live. I was thinking about how very well the words fit as I was spinning her around the "dance floor" (parking lot in front of the court house in this case, lol).

Sweetheart Schottische
Choreographer: Unknown
Description:	26 count couples dance
Position:	Promenade position", default", Both facing line of dance; lady standing on the gentleman's right side; each will have heels together; his left hand will hold her left hand either in front of his left shoulder, in front of and slightly higher than his waist, or in front of the lady's left shoulder; his right arm will reach behind the lady and hold her right hand in his right hand slightly to the right of her right shoulder
Music	T-R-O-U-B-L-E by Travis Tritt
Born To Boogie by Hank Williams Jr.

MODIFIED VINE TO THE LEFT
1	Left foot step to the left
2	Right foot step behind left leg to the left
3	Left foot step to the left
4	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
GENTLEMAN'S STEPS FOR BEATS 5-16 MODIFIED VINE TO THE RIGHT
5	Right foot step to the right-gentleman raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
6	Left foot step behind right leg to the right-left hands are passing over her head and ready to be brought down
7	Right foot step to the right-left hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
8	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended

MODIFIED VINE TO THE LEFT
9	Left foot step to the left-gentleman's raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
10	Right foot step behind left leg to the left-left and right hands are now raised as the lady has passed under the left hands and is ready to turn under the right hands
11	Left foot step to the left-left and right hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
12	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended
13	Right foot step forward-drop left hands, right hands are raised over lady's head for her turn
14	Left foot step forward
15	Right foot step forward
16	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot - re-grasp left hands in promenade position

LADY'S STEPS FOR BEATS 5-16 ½ TURN TO THE RIGHT
5	Right foot step forward in front of left leg to the left-gentleman's raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
6	Left foot step to the left ¼ turn to the right. Left hands are passing over her head and ready to be brought down
7	Right foot step to close to left foot ¼ turn to the right. Left hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
8	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended-lady faces reverse line of dance
FULL TURN TO THE LEFT
9	Left foot step left ¼ turn to the left. Gentleman's raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
10	Right foot step ¼ turn to the left. Left and right hands are now raised as the lady has passed under the left hands and is ready to turn under the right hands
11	Left foot step ½ to the left. Left and right hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
12	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended-lady faces reverse line of dance
1 ½ TURN TO THE RIGHT
13	Right foot step forward ½ turn to the right. Drop left hands, right hands are raised over lady's head for turning
14	Left foot step forward ½ turn to the right
15	Right foot step forward ½ turn to the right
16	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot. Re-grasp left hands in promenade position

STANDARD STEPS FOR GENTLEMAN AND LADY ARE IDENTICAL.
17	Left foot step forward
18	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
19	Right foot step forward
20	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot
21	Left foot step backward
22	Right foot step backward
23	Left foot step backward
24	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
25	Right foot step right
26	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot

REPEAT

OPTION 1
Substitute stomps for scuffs on counts 4, 8, 12, 24, and 26

OPTION 2
You may substitute these counts anytime you have already made the decision to use the option above

GENTLEMAN'S STEPS
13	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot-drop left hands, right hands are raised over lady's head for turning
14	Right foot step forward
15	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot
16	Left foot step forward - re-grasp left hands in promenade position

17	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
18	Right foot step forward
19	Left foot scuff forward
20	Left foot continues into low kick forward

LADY'S STEPS
16	Left foot step forward - re-grasp left hands in promenade position
17	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
18	Right foot step forward
19	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot
20	Left foot continues into low kick forward


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> Most of them. There are others telling a tale of how the dog left..


I thought it was- dog died, wife left me, going down the highway in my 18 wheeler....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I thought it was- dog died, wife left me, going down the highway in my 18 wheeler....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: Could've been...I hate sh*t kicker music anyway


----------



## BrianH (Sep 17, 2011)

Not exactly the situation I'm in, but this song really has some parts in it that are relevant to my situation. Wife cheated. This song really talk to me about the pain this has caused and that the Karma bus always comes back around.

Justin Timberlake ~ What Goes Around...(Comes Around)

Hey girl, is he everything you wanted in a man 
You know I gave you the world 
You had me in the palm of your hand

So why your love went away 
I just can’t seem to understand 
Thought it was me and you babe 
Me and you until the end 
But I guess I was wrong

Don’t want to think about it 
Don’t want to talk about it 
I’m just so sick about it 
Can’t believe it’s ending this way

Just so confused about it 
Feeling the blues about it 
I just can’t do without ya 
Tell me is this fair?

Is this the way it’s really going down? 
Is this how we say goodbye? 
Should’ve known better when you came around 
That you were gonna make me cry 
It’s breaking my heart to watch you run around 
‘Cause I know that you’re living a lie 
That’s okay baby ’cause in time you will find…

What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around

Now girl, I remember everything that you claimed 
You said that you were moving on now 
And maybe I should do the same 
Funny thing about that is I was ready to give you my name 
Thought it was me and you, babe 
And now, it’s all just a shame 
And I guess I was wrong

Don’t want to think about it 
Don’t want to talk about it 
I’m just so sick about it 
Can’t believe it’s ending this way 
Just so confused about it 
Feeling the blues about it 
I just can’t do without ya 
Can you tell me is this fair?

Is this the way things are going down? 
Is this how we say goodbye? 
Should’ve known better when you came around (should’ve known better that you were gonna make me cry) 
That you were going to make me cry 
Now it’s breaking my heart to watch you run around 
‘Cause I know that you’re living a lie 
That’s okay baby ’cause in time you will find 

What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around

What goes around comes around 
Yeah 
What goes around comes around 
You should know that 
What goes around comes around 
Yeah 
What goes around comes around You should know that

Don’t want to think about it (no) 
Don’t want to talk about it 
I’m just so sick about it 
Can’t believe it’s ending this way
Just so confused about it 
Feeling the blues about it (yeah) 
I just can’t do without ya 
Tell me is this fair?

Is this the way things are going down? 
Is this how we say goodbye? 
Should’ve known better when you came around (should’ve known better that you were gonna make me cry) 
That you were going to make me cry 
Now it’s breaking my heart to watch you run around 
‘Cause I know that you’re living a lie 
But that’s okay baby ’cause in time you will find

What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around 
What goes around, goes around, goes around 
Comes all the way back around

[Comes Around interlude:]

Let me paint this picture for you, baby

You spend your nights alone 
And he never comes home 
And every time you call him 
All you get’s a busy tone 
I heard you found out 
That he’s doing to you 
What you did to me 
Ain’t that the way it goes

You cheated girl 
My heart bleeds girl 
So it goes without saying that you left me feeling hurt 
Just a classic case 
A scenario 
Tale as old as time 
Girl you got what you deserved

And now you want somebody
To cure the lonely nights 
You wish you had somebody 
That could come and make it right
But girl I ain’t somebody with a lot of sympathy You’ll see

What goes around comes back around) 
I thought I told ya, hey (What goes around comes back around) 
I thought I told ya, hey (What goes around comes back around) 
I thought I told ya, hey (What goes around comes back around)
I thought I told ya, hey

See? 
You should’ve listened to me, baby 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah 
Because (What goes around comes back around)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

This song is actually a good one for the forums


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

She Never Cried Infront of Me - Toby Keith

This one rings true.

And

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

75% of Robert Cray's Songs.


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Take a Bow, by rhianna 
Can get me crying in one verse


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The Magnolia Electric Co.

"North Star"

you used to say i had what it takes
i think i did if you meant too little too late
i can tell by the looks that i'm gettin'
i made some big mistakes
and i thought you said i was great

shoot straight and give it my best try
i made my heart as hard as nails
that may be the way you live your life
but it's almost got me killed

darling i'm not giving in
that happened miles ago
i heard the north star saying
kid you're so lost even i can't bring you home
did you think that we were going to last
honey you know you don't have to answer that
half of that was my kind of joke
i don't remember which half

i didn't know how blue i'd get
i didn't know how i'd get blamed for it
i didn't choose to go down this road
no one chooses to be sick

i'm saying everything is fine
by the look in my eye
but you know darling
half of what a man says is a lie

it's your last chance to forget me now
that it's done for good
you always said i'd make it out
somehow darling i knew i never would


(has a distinct Neil Young vibe)


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

All Apologies - Nirvana (never knew it said "Married, Buried" in the chorus till I looked up the lyrics LOL)

Before he cheats - Carrie Underwood
Rolling in the Deep - Adele
Outside - Staind
Right here - Staind 

Those are the songs in my Sad and Angry playlist


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

cmon folks...its not too hard to utube yer songs....that many may not know.

someone mentioned Neil Diamond; heres an oldie for ya.

Neil Diamond - If You Know What I Mean (Live 1976) - YouTube

and Amp mentioned Robert Cray; heres his mainstay hit:

Robert Cray - Smoking Gun - YouTube

lets c if they work, here, still............lol.


----------



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fix You - Coldplay
Somewhere only we know - Keane
I will Follow You into the Dark - Deathcab
Take a Bow - Rihanna
Turning Tables - Adele
Runaway - Kanye West
Right Here - Staind (ball my eyes out on this one)
Far Away - Nickelback
I'm Moving On - Rascall Flats
I Don't Love you Anymore - Travis Tritt
Just a Dream - Nelly
Last Kiss - Taylor Swift
Over & Over again - Nelly
Tonight I want to cry - Keith Urban
You'll think of me - Keith Urban
A Bad Goodbye - Clint Black & Winona
Colorblind - Counting Crows
You Were Mine - Dixie Chicks
and the grand finale of tearjerkers....
You Don't Bring me Flowers Anymore - Neil Diamond & Barbara

That's basically my whole 'Sadsies' playlist on my ipod!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

This song triggered me just last week. 

There I was making the coffee and BANG. I was right back there.
My friend says.
The difference is it is a place you visit, but no longer live in. 
How true is that..
I Believe You Liar - Washington - YouTube

In fact it triggered me now..


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasz said:


> Fix You - Coldplay
> Somewhere only we know - Keane
> I will Follow You into the Dark - Deathcab
> Take a Bow - Rihanna
> ...


Nice list!


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

cb45 said:


> cmon folks...its not too hard to utube yer songs....that many may not know.


How Could you - Saliva

Lover, Lover - Jerrod Niemann

Love Done Gone - Billy Currington


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Lungfish


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

All my old Flames have new names. I'm trying to attach a karaoke version. It certainly fits my situation right now. After 13 years of marriage, I have come across some old flames as I'm going through my divorce. This song came to mind.

All my old flames have new names


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

Stronger - Sara Evans
Bust Your Windows - Jazmine Sullivan
Cry - Kelly Clarkson
Impossible - Shontelle
Just a Dream - Nelly
Love the Way You Lie - Eminem/Rihanna
White Horse (?) - Taylor Swift
So What - P!nk
Songs Like This - Carrie Underwood


----------

